# Aramco Offshore.



## rickzek

Welcome too the land of lost logic were time has no place and common sense
does not exist. A place were it is easier too build a causway 37 k out to the 
platform so the saudi crews can get home every night. Some bright spark 
had a great idea to put tower cranes on all the platforms so they could reach
every corner, but did not take into concderation that the greater the boom length the less load could be lifted. So every time something greater than 5t
needed to be litfed they had to bring in a heavylift barge. From Tanajib down
to Abu Safa I stood on every platform climbed every tower crane and inspected any thing that floated or jacked up with any form of lifting device.
Met a lot of British skippers and engineers on supply vessels and pipe layers
drill rigs and accomadation jack ups. I saw the British expat get replaced with
tcn's as my job finally met the same fate. But I must say from 1987 to 2003
was the best time of my life spent in the gulf. It's a shame age stops one from doing the work one loves. But a least I made it back to blighty some
35 of my mates died out there but are not forgotten.
So if you worked off shore in or for Aramco you may remember a crazy crane
inspector from the black country, if you did not get a green sticker your vessel did not use its crane.


----------

